# Help with engagement ring lost in Puerto Pollença



## l1008 (May 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I´m looking for some urgent help. We are in Pollensa and lost an engagement ring on the beach at Puerto Pollensa. We are on a very important family holiday as my mother is not well, and this is the last thing we needed.  We really need to find someone with a metal detector to help us. If anyone can help, please do contact me on 07974145966. Thank you so much to anyone that can do anything! 

Laura


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't speak for that area but around here at night there are generally a number of guys scanning the beach after everyone has left. Normally it's rather late too.

What I would do is head back at night and see if you can spot someone in the area scanning the beach and go and ask.
You have nothing to lose by asking.


----------



## l1008 (May 27, 2014)

Thank you for your response! I will do that tonight and hope for the best. It´d be ideal to find someone who knew one of those people, though! x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

l1008 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I´m looking for some urgent help. We are in Pollensa and lost an engagement ring on the beach at Puerto Pollensa. We are on a very important family holiday as my mother is not well, and this is the last thing we needed.  We really need to find someone with a metal detector to help us. If anyone can help, please do contact me on 07974145966. Thank you so much to anyone that can do anything!
> 
> Laura


What a situation!
Sorry to have to tell you that metal detecting is banned in Spain. I'm sure there will be people around that have one, but just be cautious about using it. You might be better going to the police to ask about the possibility (It's called a detector de metales). If they are sypathetic they might even be able to tell you where to find one!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I can't speak for that area but around here at night there are generally a number of guys scanning the beach after everyone has left. Normally it's rather late too.
> 
> What I would do is head back at night and see if you can spot someone in the area scanning the beach and go and ask.
> You have nothing to lose by asking.


Good idea!


----------



## l1008 (May 27, 2014)

Hey!

We found that out quite quickly. We asked the police too but they weren´t able to help much - it must happen a lot and not a priority for them, understandably. Just can´t believe our luck, mum is facing a heart transplant and this was supposed to be one last hol. Devastating.

x


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think it's outright banned but you need to have documentation, permission and possibly be part of a club. Unless this has changed in the last couple of years.
Going by the guys on the beach here they must have permission to do so because I doubt the police would leave them alone as they do.

Some areas do ban it others give permission, I would also check with the local council and tourist office to see if it's been handed in.

http://www.metaldetectingforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=11660
An interesting discussion albeit not in the same area. I have checked this out before as I have a detector and decided the whole thing is too much a faff.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I just read something that said it was banned, but it might be just that you have to be licensed. I do actually know a Spaniard who was fined for detecting on ground that was deemed to be military although it was in an abandoned village. This was a great cause of worry as he was working as a security guard and could have resulted in a loss of job (military investigation, fine etc), but his employers were sympathetic.
However, his hobby got the better of him later on when a shell he had found years previously exploded in his house wounding him badly, leading to several months off work. 
I always thought it sounded like the ideal hobby for me, but ...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's one of those things like everything here I suppose. What is banned in one area isn't in another. From the sounds of it it is technically illegal to just go out anywhere you choose and look.
Actually it's quite the same in many places these days in Europe as you hinted at mainly due to wartime relics which can be rather dangerous.

I think it would be a great hobby though.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There are areas where it is not liked at all by the Guardia, i.e. along the Almeria coast yet Up Near La Manga , Alicante etc; the people notify the guardia where & when they will be detecting & everyone's happy. Yes many do the beaches but the best beaches are the ones that people use that are remote (We have many from Águilas to Bolnuevo near Mazarron. Spanish bloke I know averages 12 rings a week. 

The absolute best place to detect is IN the water . First 10m is a goldmine ( sorry for the pun!)

I ended up by accident on a metal detecting forum last week & was reading a thread about Spain & a bloke who earns agood living during the autumn & winter months solely detecting in the water. He posted photo's of this last winters finds. He had hundreds of rings ; enough to fill a 3 gallon bucket. Been doing it for years apparently.
Op probably doesn't want to know this though.


----------



## l1008 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for that, would be good to know the forum if at all poss?! X


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry , no idea .I just stumbled on it from somewhere else read a few pieces & that was it.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Go onto these forums and post there ....

Bonygraph - Bony Chat - Index
Puerto Pollensa (Port de Pollenca) Holiday Travel , Majorca Mallorca

Get hold of BL on the Bonygraph forum as he is out there and knows the Guardia and the Mayor and should be able to help. There are two local guys with detectors plus the beach sweeper guy with the tractor has a magnetic scoop.


----------



## l1008 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks all


----------

